# Please pray for Christian women in Nigeria



## a mere housewife (Mar 9, 2012)

(I am always unsure if I ought to post prayer requests related to the persecuted church here, or in the prayer forum: could a moderator please move this if it's misplaced?)

The situation is of course terrible for all Christians there, but there are new threats especially towards women. 

Boko Haram threatens kidnappings | Barnabas - Christian persecution


----------

